# Monitorempfehlung für Grafikbearbeitung



## scwi (10. Juli 2005)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem bezahlbaren Monitor (max 700€) mit dem man suffizient Grafiken bearbeiten kann (PS, Illustrator). 
Besitze einen Laptop, der 1400*1040 Pixel darstellen kann, diese Pixelanzahl wäre ideal.
Leider besitzen die meisten 19" TFT Monitore nur 1240*1024 Pixel. Dagegen würden 20-21" CRT Monitore eine noch weit höhere Auflösung tolerieren. 
Ergonomisch sind zwar TFT den CRT Monitoren weit überlegen, jedoch ist auch deren Bildqualität ebenbürtig?

Was ist Eure Gerätempfehlung? (Bitte dezitierte Monitore aufführen, da im Netz fast keine aktuellen Hardwaretests mehr vorhanden sind).

Danke
Willi


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Juli 2005)

scwi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ergonomisch sind zwar TFT den CRT Monitoren weit überlegen, jedoch ist auch deren Bildqualität ebenbürtig?




Nur wenn man ( viel, sehr viel, zu viel ) Geld hat http://www.docma.info/NEC_bringt_farbechte.2046.0.html

Ansonsten würde ich dir für Grafikbearbeitung auf jeden Fall zu einem CRT raten, auch wenn TFT Komfortabler ist.
Genaue Modelle kann ich dir aber leider nicht empfehlen.


----------



## MCIglo (10. Juli 2005)

Wir (Fachverlag) setzen aktuell in den Layoutpools und dem Verlagsservice auf folgende Monitore:
http://www.eizo.de/cgraphicdisplays.html (bzw. deren CRT-Vorgänger)
http://www.apple.com/de/displays/


----------



## scwi (10. Juli 2005)

Danke für Eure Rückantworten. Die professionellen Eizos sind sehr gut, jedoch eine Klasse zu hoch für mich. Wie geschrieben, liegt meine Schmerzgrenze bei ca. 700 €.


Willi


----------



## chmee (11. Juli 2005)

Eizo wurde schon genannt, zB kannst Du auch mal nach illyama schauen.
Preislich eher in Deiner Liga.

Übrigens habe ich hier noch nen Eizo f77s  rumzustehen, 21", viel justiermöglichkeiten.
Ist gebraucht, läuft aber spitze..

Farbtechnisch kann ein TFT wirklich nicht an ein CRT. Abgesehen von den
Ausnahmen, wie der oben genannte. Teuer, aber Preiswert 
Und 1400*1050 ist schon ne ungewöhliche Auflösung für CRTs,a ber der f77s macht sie.

Das größere Problem wird sein, daß die Grafikkarte Deines Lappi bei Auflösungen
höher 1024*768 nur noch matschiges Bild rauswerfen wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## scwi (11. Juli 2005)

Mein Toshiba Laptop hat die oben genannte Ausflösung, die mit einer 128 Mb Grafikkarte erzeugt wird . Kann mich über das Bild nicht beschweren, es ist leuchtend und umfasst wirklich einen großen Farbraum. Zuem gestochen scharf....

IIyama scheint auch interessant zu sein. Welches Modell wäre hier zu empfehlen, da ich auf Anhieb auch schlecht bewertete Modelle gefunden habe?

Danke
Willi


----------



## chmee (11. Juli 2005)

Daß Dein Laptop ein scharfes Bild erzeugt, ist damit zu begründen, daß der Screen digital angeschlossen ist. Die Qualitätseinbrüche bei hohen Auflösungen liegen eher daran, daß die
DA-Wandler auf StandardPreis-Grafikkarten mittelmäßig sind, "analog über 15pol angeschlossen"
vorausgesetzt. Nur Matrox kann sich mit SuperWandlern rühmen. Deswegen behaupte ich, daß
Dein Monitorausgang am Laptop ein mittelmäßiges Bild auf einen analogen Monitor werfen wird.

iiyama Visionmaster pro
samsung sync master
Eizo F930

mfg chmee


----------



## scwi (11. Juli 2005)

Habe im Netz keine Preise mehr für den Eizo und den 100P gefunden. In einer persönlichen Nachricht wurde mir u.a. vom  Pro 514 wegen Unschärfe und schlechter Kalibrierbarkeit abgeraten.
Kenne Sie noch ander Modelle?
Danke für die Geduld.

In der Nachricht wurden mir der NEC Multisync LCD2080UX+ bzw. ein iiyama Prolite H511SW empfohlen. Das sind TFT Monitore. Wer kennt diese?


----------

